

MongoDB and RocksDB: Writing So Fast It Makes Your Head Spin - canadi
http://blog.parse.com/learn/engineering/mongodb-rocksdb-writing-so-fast-it-makes-your-head-spin/

======
smt88
Does MongoDB still sacrifice sanity and reliability for speed? Can't tell from
this post.

Also, I inherited a Parse-based project and have been running it for about 2
years. It's insanely inconsistent and unstable. I wonder how much of that is
because Parse is solving a pretty difficult engineering problem or because
Parse is using MongoDB.

